# Last Air Show, Pope AFB



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone will be heading out for this this weekend? I'll be there sometime tomorrow. Looking forward to it, never been to an air show before.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nope. Weather didn't look too good for an air show this morning. Been to many, many air shows over the years. I usually just go to Wings Over Wayne at Seymour Johnson in Goldsboro.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I haven't been in a few years but they are a blast to me anyway. If the AF Thunderbirds or the Navy Blue Angels are there you will be amazed at what they can do. Their the best in the world. Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*take a blanket*

SuckLead: Ma'am; take a blanket to use:mrgreen: no, not for a nap:smt083
find the right spot, and you can lay on the ground and look up at the sights.
had flights in and out of there before your parents thought of you.
Was at Pope [outside] couple weeks ago; brought memory's back; Use blanket well:smt023
Take Pictures; and POST THEM


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

My brother just got back from working the 4 days of the "Gathering Of Warbirds" in Ohio. He's an airplane nut and mechanic.
Bring the blanket, sunglasses, binoculars, and your ear protection.
I gave him some ear muffs for when working around those planes, and he likes them. Even though they have "S&W' on them.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Got lots of pictures, but will also be posting up links to video I shot that I am currently uploading. I think only one is over two minutes, the rest are only a few seconds a piece as my camera isn't strong enough to keep the planes in view when they get to certain heights. 

Didn't stop moving the entire day. Too much stuff to look at on the ground and too much in the sky, too. I managed to get pictures of just about every plane on the ground. LOL! I'll be posting pictures and video later on tonight.

Regardless of the amount of sunblock I wore, I still came home with a bad sunburn on my face and chest. Not in pain yet, but I'm sure I will be in the morning.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Pictures*

SuckLead: Ma'am; where can we find your pictures of the Air Show:smt023

Thanks;


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> where can we find your pictures of the Air Show


She posted a thread with links in "the sound off room"

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=9852


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Yep, fallow the link Bruce posted. I wanted to post them there because I know not a lot of people outside NC check in here and I wanted to share.


----------

